# Follisatin



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

The myostatin inhibitor, is anyone going to give it ago?

Follistatin typo in the thread title!


----------



## Moorland (Apr 2, 2010)

Cra16 said:


> The myostatin inhibitor, is anyone going to give it ago?
> 
> Follistatin typo in the thread title!


I'd love to try it, but its finding a reputable source in the UK that seems to be an issue


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

Cra16 said:


> The myostatin inhibitor, is anyone going to give it ago?
> 
> Follistatin typo in the thread title!


What about precesion peptides?


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

my guy told me some was soon to be producing this


----------



## Duc999 (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm going to be giving it a go.

Waiting on the postman.


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

did you go with precision peps, southern research or osta?


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

Does anyone know the doseage and frequency for taking Follistatin?


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hardc0re said:


> Does anyone know the doseage and frequency for taking Follistatin?


Its early days for answering that, people seem to be getting results on 50mcg a day, better on higher doses but higher doses seem to lead to extreme fatigue and a state similar to overtraining. The science suggests EOD dosing should work well so I've followed the science and am trying out 75mcg EOD.

I'm a week in and it feels like I'm back on cycle, I look fuller, get a better pump and my numbers are starting to go back up in the gym. Early days though.


----------



## Duc999 (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm going with precision peps at 50mcg per day.

Some of the other stuff I've ordered is on back order so still waiting on shipping.


----------



## jimmystar (Oct 22, 2005)

interesting log here : http://needtobuildmuscle.net/forum/f29/follistatin-log-50-100mcg-ed-myostatin-propeptide-also-russianstar-gets-freaky-9881.html


----------



## Duc999 (Jun 12, 2010)

I've had to stop my Follistatin experimentation due to painful red welts.

Also note I've tested there Clenbuterol and had No effect what so ever, its very thin like water.

I wouldn't recommend precision peptides at the moment not until they pull their finger out.

I've blown a large chunk of change with them and have as good as been told to Fcuk off.


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

I've seen good results on the osta-gain follistatin


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Precision peptides seem to be getting a very bad write up just now on quite a few of thier products, pity!

I've been doing a bit of digging around these peptides and it seems that buying top grade stuff is in the multiples more expensive that what is being quoted from the main retailers in the states... with talk of impurities and red welts im reluctant to try yet.


----------



## Duc999 (Jun 12, 2010)

Regarding the Follistatin this is what I was told in an email from LMRGARY:

"The Follistatin peptides is working but the bonding material is causing the discomfort.

I have informed our supplier of this issue so this is not a repetitive issue. I can offer to replace a clen and T3."

However they are still not prepared to swap the old batch I have with the new batch after sorting out the

problem with the supllier.

So it looks like they are going to probably keep selling the old batch regardless.

I purchacesed more than is being offered in return "a Clen and T3" doesn't replace what I've purchaced.

Its not that I bought the follistatin cheeply during the sale each vial cost me top dollar & i'm left with stuff

thats unusable, I'm happy to send the stuff back to be replaced.

You would think it a wize move to replace products when there is a problem because reputation is everything.

If they started to do the right thing peoples faith in them would return.

The Iron Brotherhood forum has dropped them as board sponcers due to an upraw by the members.


----------

